# Grandaddy lake 07/01



## TOP-PIN (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey, guys.

Lookin for some advice. My brother and I are headed to Grandaddy lake ( never been before) and are thinking about packing in float tubes, mostly because we are young and stupid. 
My question is will it be worth the hassle? Anyone who has been before got any tips?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to hit some of the smaller lakes further in. I've always just passed by Grandaddy Lake on my way to the others.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Grandaddy might be really good from a tube. Be ready for large groups though.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Like you enthusiasm. Problem is, with the float tube, waders and fins, how do you have room for your sleeping gear and food?
Hell forget the sleeping bag and food! Just kidding. A float tube will vastly increase your fishing for sure. I know some good lakes for larger brookies in the Grandaddy area, but you will need to forgo the longrod for a spinning rod. P.M. me if you're interested.


----------



## TOP-PIN (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. Brookieguy, no need for a sleeping bag, I will be to busy fishing! and PM sent.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

A float tube can be a major advantage at Granddaddy because it is such a big lake (by Uintas standards). Packing it in along with all your camping gear will be a chore, but it will be worth it if you really want to get into some bigger fish, and there are some big fish in Granddaddy, believe it or not.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

mm73 said:


> A float tube can be a major advantage at Granddaddy because it is such a big lake (by Uintas standards). Packing it in along with all your camping gear will be a chore, but it will be worth it if you really want to get into some bigger fish, and there are some big fish in Granddaddy, believe it or not.


 Yes, I believe. At least big by Uinta standards. Fish over 2lbs.


----------

